# [SOLVED] Belkin N Router wireless problem



## gregory9292 (Oct 20, 2011)

My internet provider is BT 
My router is a Belkin N Router F5D8236-4 v3, which is connected to a Belkin G router ADSL2 (modem+router).
My anti virus software is McAffee.

So i received my new Alienware M17-R4 today and i have had trouble instantly with connecting to the internet wirelessly. Before starting this new laptop up i could connect to the internet wirelessly, but now only wired. I've tried resetting the N router and trying to change the settings to see if anything worked, i fear i'm only making it worse. My setup (fixed by you guys) as been working for nearly a year.

The wireless light was not coming up on the N router like it should , and now all the lights are off bar the modem and router lights, and the internet is flashing orange,

Cant access the N Router setup page anymore =0 but can the G router (see pic attatched)


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Belkin N Router wireless problem*

Hi and welcome to TSF,

Can you connect up to the Belkin ADSL modem/router using an ethernet cable, please disconnect the modem/router from the Belkin N router before proceeding this and post an *ipconfig /all *for us to review.


----------



## gregory9292 (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: Belkin N Router wireless problem*

this is it, not connect to the N router in any way.


----------



## gregory9292 (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: Belkin N Router wireless problem*

Any advice? =(


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Belkin N Router wireless problem*

Ok we know you have internet connectivity via the modem that is good.

Please re-connect the Belkin n router to your belkin modem/router and connect your computer to the belkin n router sing the ethernet cable do you have internet connectivity and post another *ipconfig /all* please.


----------



## gregory9292 (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: Belkin N Router wireless problem*

Cant connect to the internet when hooked to the N router, had to reconect to the modem/router to post this. Here you go though, the ipconfig when hooked to the N router.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Belkin N Router wireless problem*

I think the problem here from the *ipconfigs* is that your two routers have the same ip address under default gateway of 192.168.2.1 you can check the default ip address of the routers on a label on the bottom of the router.

You can change the ip address of the Belkin N router to 192.168.0.1 by navigating to it's ip address and logging in using your credentials.

Go to Lan settings or network whatever the name is on the Belkin and look for the router ip address and change it click apply and/or save let router re-boot configure the WAN settings to automatic(DHCP) and click apply and/or save power down the router.

Power down all your devices leave for 2 minutes.

Then turn on the Belkin modem/router wait for lights to stabilise.

Turn on the Belkin N router wait for lights to stabilise.

Turn on computer and connect to the Belkin router using ethernet cable and see if you have internet connectivity.

Once you have internet connectivity using a wired connection you can then setup the wireless.

Please let us know how it goes.


----------



## gregory9292 (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: Belkin N Router wireless problem*

=D you beautifull beautifull man thankyou so much, it was you or help me fix the problem i had last time with this router.

I changed the SSID to something else, and now the old SSID is appearing in the network list as unsecured, anyway i can delete the old SSID so no one can connect?


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Belkin N Router wireless problem*

Yes you can get rid of the old SSID and just connect to the new one.

Something i forgot about setting up the wireless is to set the encryption level to *WPA2 AES *on the router. Your wireless card will need to support *WPA2 AES to connect *but it will make your wireless network more secure.

Ah i advised you last time and helped you sorry i do not remember you i give help in lots of different threads and don't remember usernames sorry.

But i am glad you remembered and i am glad to help you once again and you are very welcome.

Can i ask you to please mark this thread as solved if you are happy and have a great day.


----------



## gregory9292 (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: Belkin N Router wireless problem*

Okay will do, thanks man have a great day yourself.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

I will do thanks.


----------

